# Manifold



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I am back from changing a water heater at a friends house. i think (hope) i got this picture thing figured out. Thanks guys for all the help and info


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I still have a hard time liking manifolds. Have seen some really nice pics, like yours lately. Gives me ideas. Nice work.
Is that a sharkbite?


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> I still have a hard time liking manifolds. Have seen some really nice pics, like yours lately. Gives me ideas. Nice work.
> Is that a sharkbite?


 Yes a temporary sharkbite. That is the recirc line. I dont want to set the heaters until house can lock up


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice. I like the speed loop. :thumbsup:







Paul


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like a huge waste of pipe to me.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Looks like a huge waste of pipe to me.


That pipe will be used later on to connect the recirc. line to the water heaters, if I understand him correctly.

Oh nevermind, you meant the whole "manifold" is a waste of pipe. I like regular branch systems usually too.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

the whole system is a waste IMO it is all 3/4 pex with a recirc line that now has fittings in it. That is what the HO wanted so that is what I billed it for. I would much rather have used copper. There is another system on the second floor of this house. Some people you just cant reason with


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like a idiot, could someone enlighten me as to why use a manifold? I understand the equalization of pressure, but the manifold thing has to be for more than one home or one home with like 10 bathrooms.

All jobs I ever done was without a manifold and had no problems.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The only reason I can think of for a manifold is the ability to shut off individual fixtures from the mech. room. This one has each run connected to a recirc. line so you couldn't even do that. In this case I don't see the point at all. A propperly thought out branch system would work just as well and be cheaper.






Paul


----------

